# Civil PE Sample Exams and Six-Min Solutions FOR SALE



## yuan (Jan 1, 2011)

Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition, Michael R. Lindeburg, 2008 - Good condition, Pencil Marked Morning and WR &amp; Environmental Afternoon Sessions Only. I did not touch Construction, Geotechnical, Structural and Transportation Afternoon Sessions. - Originally purchased for $59.95+tax, Ask for $20+Shipping Fee

Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Water Resources and Environmental Problems (SXCWE), R. Wane Schneiter, 2008 - Good condition, Pencil Marked majority of the practice problems - Originally purchased for $51.95 + tax, Ask for $15+Shipping Fee

NCEES Civil PE Sample Questions &amp; Solutions, 2008 - Good condition, Pencil Marked Morning and WR &amp; Environmental Afternoon Sessions Only. I did not touch Construction, Geotechnical, Structural and Transportation Afternoon Sessions. - Originally purchased for $59.95+tax, Ask for $20+Shipping Fee

I accept paypal. You can buy individually or purchase all three books for $50+shipping and I will throw in a bonus practicing exam. Contact me at [email protected] or reply to this post. Good luck on your upcoming exam!


----------



## yuan (Jan 2, 2011)

My correct email addy is [email protected]


----------



## yuan (Jan 6, 2011)

Only available for sale now

Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition, Michael R. Lindeburg, 2008 - Good condition, Pencil Marked Morning and WR &amp; Environmental Afternoon Sessions Only. I did not touch Construction, Geotechnical, Structural and Transportation Afternoon Sessions. - Originally purchased for $59.95+tax, Ask for $20+Shipping Fee


----------

